

Ask HN: Customer Support as a Service? - adamjernst

Are there any startups offering good quality "customer support as a service"? Specifically for my paid iPhone apps. I'd love to pay someone to deal with the easy/repetitive requests and leave the more challenging ones to me.<p>(FogBugz's snippets go a long way here, but it still sucks up more of my time than I'd like.)<p>Hopefully this hasn't been asked before--I searched but couldn't find anything relevant. Thanks!
======
girasquid
I highly recommend CoSupport (<http://cosupport.us/>). They were great to get
up and running with, and do an incredible job of fielding the simpler requests
and learning from you for the more challenging ones (eventually they can even
help with those).

~~~
adamjernst
Thanks!

